# Short Travel Hardtail Choices



## grm (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm in the market for a new bike and looking to a short travel hardtail.

Currently riding a Cotic Solaris Max which is a great bike but can be pretty slow on the flat stuff. I've had a gravel bike the past couple of years but don't really enjoy riding it so looking to get a hardtail to replace it.

Probably looking at 100mm to 120mm travel, something like and fast, not going to be racing so not looking for full on XC race bikes.

Choices at the moment are:

Specialized Chisel
Trek Procaliber
Scott Scale

Budget is around £2k maximum but availability seems to be a bit of an issue here in the UK at the moment.

Anyone tried these three and got any insight in to which is best?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

There is the Marin Team, which has been getting good reviews & maxes out at 110mm if I remember correctly. Might find a SS Spot Rocker within budget & that one goes up to 120mm. I person had the Solaris Max on my list of what to get, but ultimately went with the Sherpa because it's the more XC trail bike than the Sorlais Max. There is also the Pipedream Sirius if you want a 120mm modern geo bike.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

Out of curiosity, what travel is the fork is on your SolarisMax and what tires? You may be able to change the ride feel to make it more XC.


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

My Thoughts on the Marin Team Marin 2


I was looking for a lightish and cheapish trail/XC bike in early 2022 and came across Steve's review on Hardtail Party and it seemed like the perfect fit. I've been riding/racing my 2015 Specialized FatBoy with 29 x 2.6" tires on it and while it worked, it certainly was the wrong tool for the...




www.mtbr.com





Team marins might not currently be the bike to get.. 

seems there is a spate of broken seatstay cases even after revising the design. _edit_


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Team Marin 2. Watch the build and review vids. Hangs with 5k bikes
But only if they solve the seatstay breaking problem.


----------



## grm (Jul 31, 2021)

katsup said:


> Out of curiosity, what travel is the fork is on your SolarisMax and what tires? You may be able to change the ride feel to make it more XC.


It‘s running 130mm Pike Ultimate forks and WTB Trail Boss/Vigilante tyre combo. For better weather the tyres are changed for Wolfpack Race/Trail tyres.


----------

